# Wanna jump from this...



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

high road, just for minute, that I'm trying' so hard to stay on.

But keeping on the precipitous path of restraint, at least until things are FINAL. Then I can say/write all the dark, evil, unsavory things I have felt for the past year.

All the stonewalling H is doing, the threats he's made, everything is about to come to head. He fails to realize that I have grown a spine and will no longer accept the crap he keeps serving. This little minnow is growing into a pirhana and he's about to get a fierce bite.

TAM is the safest place for me to vent at the moment. So I have, until I feel the need to do so again.


TY!


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Good Girl! Stay on the high road...

trust me, I have vengeance fantasies as well. They stay there...fantasies.

I am so proud of you!


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

You're strong enough now to stand up to your stbxh and not let him get the best of you. Don't let his defenses or mean and sweet cycle convince you he's not hurting as well. All that's left for you to do is be consistent and continue to show him you're the better woman he lost and will never get back..... Normally I'd give an optimistic view but I've read enough of your posts to hate him by now.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Footing on this path is getting very tenuous at best. Rain is turning the soil to mud with each drop, downpour looming in the distance but creeping ever closer.

In plain words, it's getting dang hard to keep to the "high road" right now. Moment by moment, I wrestle my instinctive need to let loose with the sarcastic, caustic and foul words and phrases.

I just want to let it all loose in an email to he who is now known as "Stonewall". He persistently refuses to answer the simple question I posed to him. He says he needs 2 more months to get the $$ together as per the agreement. I asked what guarantee is there that at the end of the 2 months that he won't keep delaying everything. Gawd, I just want this to be done so I can go on with my life, such as it is.It's what he said he could/would do, but as has been his SOP he's ignoring it. He hopes (I think) that I'll simply give up and just go away. He's not taking me seriously, just wants me to exhaust my meager amount of $$$$ til I can't do this financially anymore.

This from the guy who said "he'll not have his kids think he's ****".


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Honey, remind me, are you doing this completely without lawyers?

Because if you have a lawyer, this is where you sic them.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

lamaga said:


> Honey, remind me, are you doing this completely without lawyers?
> 
> Because if you have a lawyer, this is where you sic them.


I have a lawyer. Trying the collabrotive divorce first based on his initial offer. Striving to keep my wits about me as I don't want anything to come back and bite me (except Ian S on Vampire Diaries but that's another thread!)

I have every text and email, mine and his, for this past year. Have to advise lawyer if I want to allow H the 2 months he says he needs or proceed to file and have him legally served. If I go ahead with the filing he will have 20 days to respond once he is served, no response will result in contempt of court warrant and jail. I guess if that happens then he'll believe me, huh?


----------

